
VPN User Arrested - denzil_correa
http://fried.com/news/vpn-user-arrested/
======
blue_dinner
If you are doing some sort of illegal activity, it's best to not use a service
attached to your home IP address (there are plenty of free wifi hotspots
around) or your credit card information.

No matter what a VPN provider says, there's always a way it will get tracked
back to you

